# No more guns in any walmart after this year



## dgr416 (Mar 4, 2008)

I guess wally world is going to get rid of us hunters for good after this year.I was told there would be no guns in any walmarts the red china store after this year.I was also told there would be no more ammo sales either.They ************ me off to no end.Sam Walton was a hunter but the new walmart is a junkstore.I guess they dont need our dollars.Its a shame them and bass pro put most of the gun stores out of business in alanta.I bet ammo will go way up after this.I hope Cabelas opens up in Georgia and Alaska .Both states need those stores.Sportsmans Warehouse is an awesome store all hunting and fishing unlike bass proshop which is 1/2 clothes.Its getting impossible to find reloading stuff at stores these days also.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 4, 2008)

*It's their business -volume*

I think what first hurt gun selling in WalMart's , is the gun check required on rifles and shotguns.  It's a little too "specialized" for the average WalMart hire and employee.  
Moving into metro areas, meant a lot of employees without any knowledge of guns, hunting and fishing, whatsoever.  

They probably looked at their sales, sales volumes and saw that other item sales could easily replace sporting goods generally.  They have one of the great inventory control systems in retailing.  

If WalMart had stayed rural, guns might have stayed.  Once they moved to the urban areas, I think the writing was on the wall.  Hunting was too much a "specialty" market to manage properly.


----------



## PIMO (Mar 4, 2008)

*Not true*

I spoke with the regional manager for the SE.  He said that they are reviewing where the guns are actually selling and only selling in the most successful stores.  According to him, shelf space is to expensive to waste on guns that are gathering dust.


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 4, 2008)

dgr416 said:


> I guess wally world is going to get rid of us hunters for good after this year.I was told there would be no guns in any walmarts the red china store after this year.I was also told there would be no more ammo sales either.They ************ me off to no end.Sam Walton was a hunter but the new walmart is a junkstore.I guess they dont need our dollars.Its a shame them and bass pro put most of the gun stores out of business in alanta.I bet ammo will go way up after this.I hope Cabelas opens up in Georgia and Alaska .Both states need those stores.Sportsmans Warehouse is an awesome store all hunting and fishing unlike bass proshop which is 1/2 clothes.Its getting impossible to find reloading stuff at stores these days also.



Please let us know who gave you this information.

Thank you.


----------



## Davis31052 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah, that round cabinet that they keep those four or five guns in is really taking room from the flat screens and latin music sections, huh?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 4, 2008)

> According to him, shelf space is to expensive to waste on guns that are gathering dust.



The local sporting goods department manager, who I've known for years told me exactly the same thing a year ago.  Selling guns has nothing to do with politics but everything to do with profit.  He said that the same space used for paintball would turn 10 times the profit of guns.

He confirmed that the long range plan was for all Wal-Marts to get out of the gun business, and that the ammo business was iffy.   He used the same timeline as Groundhawg.

Frankly, I see the withdrawal of Wal Mart as an affirmation of the free enterprise system.  This action can't be anything but good news for local gunshops and specialty stores.


----------



## gatorbob (Mar 4, 2008)

*Walmart guns*

I spoke to the manager the other day at the Kingsland store. He said he knows of no plans to eliminate guns at Walmart. At least in his store. It sounds like selective reduction in stores with slow gun sales.


----------



## bait man (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea Walmart is getting rid of the sporting goods for the most part.  Reduce by 50% then it will transition into tailgate goods in the fall with little hunting or fishing items sold.  They will continue to reduce the sporting goods year after year.

As far as the ammo goes...  I dont know where you been but the cost of ammo keeps going up!  Last September there was a 15% increase in ammo.  They project there will be 3 price increase this year on ammo.
Good ol China is buying up most up the lead, brass, and other metals.  Plus the miltary is using the reast leaving little to us the consumer.  Just follow the prices or go to any gun store and ask about ammo prices and what they are doing.  Buy now


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2008)

So you can't buy guns and ammo at Wally World but our Govenor has given them the liscense business.  Now you'll have to go one place to get a liscense and another for guns and ammo.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 4, 2008)

never bought a gun at wal mart anyways...

their remington 700 ADL's *ARE NOT *the same as a regular ADL you'd get at a gun store.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Mar 4, 2008)

*glad to see*



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> never bought a gun at wal mart anyways...
> 
> their remington 700 ADL's *ARE NOT *the same as a regular ADL you'd get at a gun store.



someone else noticed that walmart products are'nt the same quality as anyone elses.
the wal marts where i am at dont cater much to the hunter now anyways. i couldnt even find a pack of broad heads the 2nd week of archery season.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 4, 2008)

I know for a fact the Winchester Model 70's with a scope that LOOKED like a shadow, were not and were specifically made by Winchester for WalMart and Winchester called them "Wally World Specials."  A lot of folks snapped them up when Winch. was going out of business and they will not have the same collector value.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 4, 2008)

there not stoping sales in all of the walmart stores, only in about 1/3 of its stores which comes out to be about a thousand US. stores. the decision is being made on a store by store basis.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hoyt man said:


> there not stoping sales in all of the walmart stores, only in about 1/3 of its stores which comes out to be about a thousand US. stores. the decision is being made on a store by store basis.



That is what I heard or understood.


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 4, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> never bought a gun at wal mart anyways...
> 
> their remington 700 ADL's *ARE NOT *the same as a regular ADL you'd get at a gun store.



Only thing different is the price.


----------



## Count Down (Mar 4, 2008)

gatorbob said:


> I spoke to the manager the other day at the Kingsland store. He said he knows of no plans to eliminate guns at Walmart. At least in his store. It sounds like selective reduction in stores with slow gun sales.


 


Same thing at the store in Albany.


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 4, 2008)

Hope Walmart doesn't stop selling shotguns shells for turkey hunting.  I buy a few boxes every year when they clearance them at $5 a box.  Guess I need to load up on them this year.


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 4, 2008)

ho hum ....i just about quit buyin from wally anyhoo....mostly just go there to get a hotdog er some butter .....aint the same ole store an buyin from my local gun doods is mo funner an i support them as my friends an they appreciate it ......does wally ? dont know i exist ;0)...........an when i go too the local dealer He knows about what he is sellin me ....we can discuss prices .... we can compare makes an models .....an the big KAHUNA of it all .....WE CAN BUY HANDGUNS..... any store thats panderin too anyone fer the wrong reasons is just losin anyway ...or just losers anyway.....fooey on wally.....-


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Our Walmart quit selling guns last year.


----------



## gdaagent (Mar 4, 2008)

Who really cares? Most of the people in the sporting goods don't know a darn thing about them, anyway. I saw a sale price on one of the Remington 700 models before hunting season. The guy handed me the gun and said it was a great gun and a good buy. The bolt was stiff as heck. Wasn't stainless. Didn't have a smooth slide. I just handed it back and bit my tongue. He didn't have a clue.

It's just like the fishing equipment. Quantity of quality products have gone down. We now have a Dick's and that's where I usually go. Not that they are overloaded, either.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Mar 4, 2008)

PIMO said:


> I spoke with the regional manager for the SE.  He said that they are reviewing where the guns are actually selling and only selling in the most successful stores.  According to him, shelf space is to expensive to waste on guns that are gathering dust.


ive been hearing this for 3 years i keep asking my local store they have heard nothing about it if the one here stops saLEING GUNS THEY JUST AS WELL SHUT DOWN SPORTING GOODS THEY SALE A WHOLE LOT OF GUNS


----------



## BPR (Mar 4, 2008)

Alot of them did stop selling guns last year, but all of them still have ammo that I am aware of.  Had someone tell me that they would not get out of the ammo business because that was where their profit was.  Not in the guns.  

Profit may have alot to do with it, but I still think that Walmart is afraid that they will be in the news saying that the accused bought his gun at Walmart.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 5, 2008)

I ask our Monroe WalMart if they were getting out of the gun business and they had no clue what I was talking about.  As far as WalMart's guns not being the same as the ones you buy in gun shops. They have a catalog behind the counter with the high end guns in it, they only stock the stores with the $200-$400 guns because that's what most of their customers buy. They ordered me a Remington 700 CDL for $60 cheaper than I could find it anyplace else. Same gun that I could have bought at Franklins.


----------



## Count Down (Mar 5, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> I ask our Monroe WalMart if they were getting out of the gun business and they had no clue what I was talking about.  As far as WalMart's guns not being the same as the ones you buy in gun shops. They have a catalog behind the counter with the high end guns in it, they only stock the stores with the $200-$400 guns because that's what most of their customers buy. They ordered me a Remington 700 CDL for $60 cheaper than I could find it anyplace else. Same gun that I could have bought at Franklins.


 


Yep...Good or bad. You can get some good deals there. I priced a Marlin 444 Guide Gun with the ported barrel. With a 10% deposit they would sell it to me for $510.00.  That is at least 70 bucks cheaper than any where else and 10 to 60 bucks more than buying some used ones on the swap and sell....


----------



## Count Down (Mar 5, 2008)

gdaagent said:


> Who really cares? Most of the people in the sporting goods don't know a darn thing about them, anyway. I saw a sale price on one of the Remington 700 models before hunting season. The guy handed me the gun and said it was a great gun and a good buy. The bolt was stiff as heck. Wasn't stainless. Didn't have a smooth slide. I just handed it back and bit my tongue. He didn't have a clue.
> 
> It's just like the fishing equipment. Quantity of quality products have gone down. We now have a Dick's and that's where I usually go. Not that they are overloaded, either.


 

yea, but come on. You need to do your homework before buying anything nowadays. I don't trust someone to tell me the negatives of their product...You need to be an informed buyer, and no what you are looking for.  That 710 you think is a crap, may be the greatest thing since "Bud came in a can" to someone else...


----------



## jneil (Mar 5, 2008)

Hoyt man said:


> there not stoping sales in all of the walmart stores, only in about 1/3 of its stores which comes out to be about a thousand US. stores. the decision is being made on a store by store basis.



If a few Walmarts are selling guns on a regular bases then those stores will continue to sell guns.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 5, 2008)

groundhawg said:


> Only thing different is the price.



I wish you were right, but alas, you're not.

Wal-Mart tells Remington how much they will pay for a certain model.  Then Remington goes and builds that model according to that price.  Therefore you can pay $275 for an ADL at Wal-Mart.  Everybody has to make money and if Wal-Mart marked it up to 275 that means they bought it for a good bit less.  and if Remington has to make money that means they made it for a lot less than $275.

It is not as good a rifle as if you buy an ADL at a gun store.


----------



## BPR (Mar 5, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I wish you were right, but alas, you're not.
> 
> Wal-Mart tells Remington how much they will pay for a certain model.  Then Remington goes and builds that model according to that price.  Therefore you can pay $275 for an ADL at Wal-Mart.  Everybody has to make money and if Wal-Mart marked it up to 275 that means they bought it for a good bit less.  and if Remington has to make money that means they made it for a lot less than $275.
> 
> It is not as good a rifle as if you buy an ADL at a gun store.



There are some things that Walmart does this with.  I don't know if it is true with guns or not.  One example, where I know they did this was with Levi Jeans.  The levi's that you buy in Walmart are not the same that you can buy elsewhere.

I think the 710 and 770 may be an example of this, but I think that the 700 would be a 700 no matter where you buy it from.  

Walmart does have enormous power, but in most cases, it is a result of pure numbers, not that they go and recreate a model just for Walmart.  The local gun stores have no bargaining power, but when Walmart calls and says that they want 100,000 guns, well they get a pretty good price break.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 5, 2008)

Walmart does have enormous power, but in most cases, it is a result of pure numbers, not that they go and recreate a model just for Walmart. The local gun stores have no bargaining power, but when Walmart calls and says that they want 100,000 guns, well they get a pretty good price break.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
thats it... when you buy more the price goes down. thats why most all of there stuff is so much cheaper, they buy in bulk.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 5, 2008)

groundhawg said:


> You stated you had never bought a gun from Wal-mart.  Then where did you get your knowledge and information?
> 
> I have bought several guns, rifles and shotgun of different makes and models and there is nothing different other than the price.  After having a FFL and dealing in guns for several years I can tell you that there is over 100% mark-up on guns from the wholesale dealer and Remington, Mossburg or anyother makers of guns does not make a different gun just to sell at Wal-mart.  Wal-mart sell lower due to volume and not how the gun is made.



I've handled plenty of guns from wal mart and been dissatisfied.  I've also known plenty of people who bought guns there and were very dissatisfied.  I'm not the only one who believes this.  I've talked with many people about specifically, Remington firearms at Wal-Mart and I've read about it on a lot of forums like www.thefiringline.com, etc.

I dont have an ffl and I don't deal guns so you've got me there, but its still something I believe.  In my original post I should've said "I think you're wrong."


----------



## BPR (Mar 5, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I've handled plenty of guns from wal mart and been dissatisfied.  I've also known plenty of people who bought guns there and were very dissatisfied.  I'm not the only one who believes this.  I've talked with many people about specifically, Remington firearms at Wal-Mart and I've read about it on a lot of forums like www.thefiringline.com, etc.
> 
> I dont have an ffl and I don't deal guns so you've got me there, but its still something I believe.  In my original post I should've said "I think you're wrong."




The problem is that the only place I have ever seen anything on this is a "forum."  If Remington did this, I think there would be case studies and articles about it.  If nothing else in the Wall Street Journal, for the investors.  

I went and did a Levi's search on Google, and this was the first link that came up.  An article looking at how Levi's partnered up with Walmart with a different line because of their slipping sales.

http://www.cio.com/article/31948/Supply_Chain_Partnerships_How_Levi_s_Got_Its_Jeans_into_Wal_Mart

I looked for Reminton as well and the only thing that I found was links back to other forums.  I even found this particular thread, but not a single article or other thing of proof.  

I dont know for sure, but until I see something that says otherwise, i will assume that a 700 is a 700 no matter where it comes from.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 5, 2008)

*Workman's Comp Claims*

If WalMart stop selling ammo that will have to be the reason. Generally the folks behind the sporting goods counter are nice, helpful and mean well, but not in the best shape. The ammo is locked behind glass, in a cabinet on the FLOOR! Can I please see that box there, no, that one way back there, thanks. Wrong one, maybe that other
one over there. Knees cracking and folks grunting getting back up only to have to get bak down and lock the glass cover. Geez, who designed that?
Chinese Architecture too?
1st week of May, generally when all of the turkey loads go on sale.


----------



## dcarter (Mar 6, 2008)

BPR said:


> There are some things that Walmart does this with.  I don't know if it is true with guns or not.



Walmart did have Beretta re-introduce the 390 a few years ago as a walmart exclusive. The walmart-only Berettas are not the exact same gun, as some features found on earlier 390s aren't on the wally world specials. I own 3 of the wm special 390s, and other than the finish on 1 of them, the walmart 390s are as good as my other 390s.


----------



## BPR (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, but even in that case it was a Walmart Exclusive.  Stores have the exclusive lines all the times.  I know Dicks does this with Franchi's.  My tv that I got from BJ's has a different model number than the same tv at Best Buy.  

But I dont think that there is a difference between a 700 at Walmart and a 700 at another gun store.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 6, 2008)

I will buy a gun at Wally world if i see a need too...but one thing is for sure,...i can say that i do buy ALOT of my ammo from Walmart because it is significantly cheaper than Bass Pro and all the local gun shops...

Sorry, but 14.87 for a box  of 180 grain Core Lokt's compared to 22.99 at Bass Pro and 24.99 at a local gun shop in Savannah is big savings to me...especially with gas prices the way they are...Excuse me if i want to save 8 to 10 dollars on a simple box of shells.  Some might say that Core Lokt's stink and to them i ask this...did any deer ever complain??


----------



## jcollin (Mar 6, 2008)

they are slowly reducing the number of stores that sell firearms, on the basis of sales. what i can't understand is how many do we have to sell to keep them? my store (i'm an assistant manger btw) sold over 250 in december alone of the last year we sold them. yeah there is hardly any profit on a gun; especially when you factor in the cost of employees time to do the sale, manage the paperwork, keep the inventory straight, etc.
getting rid of the ammo isn't anywhere in the plans (for now).


----------



## bait man (Mar 6, 2008)

jcollin said:


> they are slowly reducing the number of stores that sell firearms, on the basis of sales. what i can't understand is how many do we have to sell to keep them? my store (i'm an assistant manger btw) sold over 250 in december alone of the last year we sold them. yeah there is hardly any profit on a gun; especially when you factor in the cost of employees time to do the sale, manage the paperwork, keep the inventory straight, etc.
> getting rid of the ammo isn't anywhere in the plans (for now).



I work for manufactures in the sporting good industry and we where told that Walmart will be doing away with the bottom 600 stores in sporting goods sales, the top 400 will stay the same.  The other stores would be reduced by 50%
Come fall they would turn them into tail gate area.
There fore the bean coutners will once again see low sales and keep reducing the sporting goods department.

I personal think its great because it will help all the small sporting good stores that give great customer service a chance to make money again.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 6, 2008)

BPR said:


> But I dont think that there is a difference between a 700 at Walmart and a 700 at another gun store.



NOt sure about the 700, but I know for a fact the Winchester Model 70, black synthetic stock with a "W" on the fore end, and a factory mounted scope was not sold anywhere else but at WalMart.  I had customers ask me why the 70 was so much cheaper at WM.  So as a dealer,  I called Winchester to see what the deal was.  They said it was a "Wally World Special" made only for Wal Mart and they had made it cheaper for Wal Mart.  The finish was different, the bolt was different (and he admitted they had feed problems with it), the magazine plate on the stock was solid plastic and not detachable instead of metal and detachable, and there were a couple other things I can not remember.  IN fact, there is one for sale on this forum right now, that looks like a wall world special Model 70.

I have attached a pic of one for a reference so that anyone thinking they are buying for investing ought to realize it will not have as good resale value since it is a "store" gun.

But like I said, I am not sure about th e700 since I never called the  manufacturer on that one.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Mar 6, 2008)

I spoke with a fella awhile back in NC and his local WM sells reloading gear- presses, powder, bullets, etc. I was blown away! But the local WM near me quit selling guns too.


----------



## Bird Hunter 21 (Mar 6, 2008)

Why would any one want to shop at wal-mart for there hunting and fishing products anyway? It is deffiently not for there selection.  I can never find a certain lure that I want, but if i want a pink life jacket they should have that.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 6, 2008)

Bird Hunter 21 said:


> Why would any one want to shop at wal-mart for there hunting and fishing products anyway? It is deffiently not for there selection.  I can never find a certain lure that I want, but if i want a pink life jacket they should have that.



I think a pink life jacket would bring out the colors in your eyes and your speedo...


----------



## Bird Hunter 21 (Mar 6, 2008)

The only thing pink that I would want would be a ZOOM Trick Worm. HAHA





11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I think a pink life jacket would bring out the colors in your eyes and your speedo...


----------



## dgr416 (Mar 6, 2008)

I was told this by the manager of the cobb county  store.I was wondering why they had so little ammo.I nociced that more and more walmarts without guns hardly had any ammo.They were in the bad parts of town in which folks might not go hunting but buy a little for a drive by or two.I was told that the special order program for guns would stop this year.In Alaska we still have handguns and alot more guns than any wallyworld here.Even kmart sold pistols before they sold.If walmart does quit ammo will zoom up .I noticed 22 stingers were way up.I use to always buy them for $3 a box of 50 now if you can find them they are $5.37.Have you noticed all new walmarts opening up dont sell guns.Its really going to effect us hunters.Sam Walton had awesome sporting goods when he was head of it.If you notice the wally world sporting good dept is looking more like targets sporting good section.I did buy as weatherby vanguard from wallyworld that was one of the worse guns I ewver bought.I sent it back to weatherby to be reblued and another bolt stop put in after it broke.Its getting harder and harder to find any gun shops around Atlanta.I think its a sign of the times.I am glad Dicks is carring guns and ammo maybe they will keep it a little cheaper.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Mar 6, 2008)

What?????


----------



## fishbum2000 (Mar 7, 2008)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> ...did any deer ever complain??



yea they dont like the hole in thier side, say it tends to let the blood and wind out.....


----------



## gobble157 (Mar 9, 2008)

dgr416 said:


> I guess wally world is going to get rid of us hunters for good after this year.I was told there would be no guns in any walmarts the red china store after this year.I was also told there would be no more ammo sales either.They ************ me off to no end.Sam Walton was a hunter but the new walmart is a junkstore.I guess they dont need our dollars.Its a shame them and bass pro put most of the gun stores out of business in alanta.I bet ammo will go way up after this.I hope Cabelas opens up in Georgia and Alaska .Both states need those stores.Sportsmans Warehouse is an awesome store all hunting and fishing unlike bass proshop which is 1/2 clothes.Its getting impossible to find reloading stuff at stores these days also.



Walmart will still sell guns in their stores after 2009! It all depends on the walmart and how well they're selling guns. I live in a small town that has a walmart and that's about the only place you can purchase a gun. Yeah, some areas that are populated and have competition will not sell them much longer, but in the desolate areas they're selling like crazy. You can go to Walmart.com and special order a gun by printing off the page and taking it to the walmart hunting attendant. That sucks that your walmart is cleaning its shelves though. Good luck.

David


----------



## dominantpredator (Mar 9, 2008)

I try my best not to spend any money at Wal Mart. I really can't remember the last time I went in. I just remember be totally disgusted with all the mexicans walking around like they were at home. Too many illegals for me; so I shop elsewhere.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Mar 9, 2008)

dgr416 said:


> If you notice the wally world sporting good dept is looking more like targets sporting good section.



Sad but true I bought my first rifle a Marlin model 60 from K-Mart about 34 years ago.  Can't buy much from them anymore either.  I used to buy Federal Premium ammo for my 7mag from Wal-Mart but they don't sell that anymore.  Target's sporting goods section is a waste.  I wonder are these folks listening.  Oh well I guess not I don't spend much at any one of them anyhoo.  



dgr416 said:


> Its getting harder and harder to find any gun shops around Atlanta.I think its a sign of the times.



I agree I'm kind of half way in between Gable's and Adventure Outdoors, so I use both of these when I get a hankerin' for new shootin' iron.


----------



## dgr416 (Mar 10, 2008)

I just went in the wally world on Mansell rd .Their sporting goods looked just like the one in target stores nil and harly none.I was most suprised when Snellville wallyworld dropped their guns.Notice the new walmarts with no guns.If they do stop ammunition sales it will be no good news for us.I went to the Gainsville guns show and saw ammo way higher than wally world.You better buy everything you want this year.When the demirats or liberal mccain gets in there you wont be able to buy what you have gotten use buying will be preban again.The price of ammo and reloading supplies have jumped way up.I was suprised to still see a mini 14 in wallyworld.The clips that are cheap now will be at least 5-20 times more and so will the semiautos .Just think if they outlaw alll semiautos and pumps and you have to turn them in.I bought a bunch of guns at walmart through the years and I still get ammo there mostly rimfire because I reload almost everything else.I guess our generation saw the peak of hunting in the United States.Its going to be a rich mans sport which will be just like in Europe.


----------



## slugnut (Mar 10, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Frankly, I see the withdrawal of Wal Mart as an affirmation of the free enterprise system.  This action can't be anything but good news for local gunshops and specialty stores.




agree completly


----------



## armowarrior (Mar 11, 2008)

good , support your local gunshop instead. Walmart has had a lot of pressure from foreign media about their gun sales(europe) after those college shootings, im sure it has something to do with that.


----------



## armowarrior (Mar 11, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> I try my best not to spend any money at Wal Mart. I really can't remember the last time I went in. I just remember be totally disgusted with all the mexicans walking around like they were at home. Too many illegals for me; so I shop elsewhere.



How can you tell who is illegal and who isnt, Do you ask them all for greencard as they pass by you?


----------



## jneil (Mar 15, 2008)

My local K-Mart sells firearms. I got warm fuzzies when I saw them today, kinda like there's hope for us rural folks.


----------



## polaris30144 (Mar 18, 2008)

Bean counters cut product out of inventory without any clue as to why sales have gone down. If a lazy manager does not put product out, the sales go down and eventually the bean counters will drop it from inventory for lack of sales. Most Walmart sporting department managers have no idea about what they are selling and consequently the clerks don't keep the displays stocked. It is a sign of underpaid, unknowing employees which Walmart strives to employ. The sporting departments reflect the demographics of an area typically, Yuppies (metro area) translates to soccer and exercise toys. The problem is only going to get more wide spread with the advent of population booms in metro areas.


----------



## delta708 (Mar 18, 2008)

Wal Mart has gone to pits. I try not to buy anything there at all. Not happy with them at all. The Wal Mart here sells Elk tube calls. Why? I live in SC.


----------



## Laman (Mar 18, 2008)

*Not safe in rural areas.*

Just because you live in a rural area you are still not immune to the pull out of firearms and hunting supplies.
I live in one of the most rural south central Florida counties where hunting is big yet our Wal-Mart has dropped all firearms has very little ammunition and even their fishing supplies are a joke.


----------



## addictedtodeer (Mar 18, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Frankly, I see the withdrawal of Wal Mart as an affirmation of the free enterprise system.  This action can't be anything but good news for local gunshops and specialty stores.



Excellent point.


----------



## flattbottomfisher (Mar 18, 2008)

i think the guy from target, runs walmart and you know target is peta pushers, thats why no guns!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 18, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> ... I just remember be totally disgusted with all the mexicans walking around like they were at home. Too many illegals for me; so I shop elsewhere.



That is what people used to say about the Irish not very long ago


----------



## clent586 (Mar 18, 2008)

gdaagent said:


> Who really cares? Most of the people in the sporting goods don't know a darn thing about them, anyway



Gods honest truth. I asked a guy if they carried any cheap Redfield scopes (throw down on a .22) he said, "No but we carry these yellow fields". It was a Tasco with amber lens covers! True story. I said you need to study up on the products your in charge of. He said, What?? I just walked away shaking my head.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.walmartmovie.com

http://www.wakeupwalmart.com/


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 19, 2008)

urbaneruralite said:


> http://www.walmartmovie.com
> 
> http://www.wakeupwalmart.com/



Scary stuff in that 2nd link.


----------



## backyard buck (Mar 22, 2008)

the 2 new walmarts in columbus dont sell guns at all.there hunting and fishing departments stink.i visited the newest one just to see what they had.that was a joke these people dont have a clue.i walked past where they keep the outdoor magazines and i look and laugh the first one i saw was a north carolina sportsman???????


----------



## LYNN (Mar 28, 2008)

*Things Just Never Seem To Stay The Same,*

Remember When You Could Go To WallY World And Get Worms, Beer, Bulletts, Sardines, Soda Crackers, Some Warm Socks And A Bikini For The Little Honey Bun, And Come Out With Change?

 Yep, Life's A Changin' ... SEEMS FOR THE WORST


----------



## bbprld (Apr 10, 2008)

I heard the same story months ago and when I looked into it farther was told that they are just removing guns from stores that aren't doing well with guns. Just like they do with all their different products in different stores. They may be removing from your store but I don't think all stores from what I was told.


----------



## Buckfever (Apr 10, 2008)

Just curious if these same stores that aren't selling, or are stopping the sales of guns will continue to sell yellow acorns come September. I bought a 700ADL for my son several years ago at the Walmart in Thomasville for his birthbay present, and so far it has been a reliable gun and a tack driver to boot! Not crazy about the finish (rust easily when wet), but just have to keep it clean. I agree with what a lot of others are saying about WM, too. Their sporting goods department stink!....BF


----------



## fishbone2149 (Apr 10, 2008)

The Wal-Mart in Cornelia has stopped selling firearms.  Although they do still sell ammo, go figure.  Wal-Mart gun prices are not so cheap that I wouldn't go to my local gun shop, pawn shop or individual to buy a gun.  They do have cheap ammo and I am as guilty as anybody else on here to buy it from them.  To be honest, I bought a Savage 30-06 from my favorite gun shop in Cleveland, Georgia and go it for alot less than I would have paid at Wally world, but his ammo is 8-15 dollars higher, so I try to save a penny where I can.  The Toccoa Wal-Mart does have good gun sales and the manager there told me that they will continue to sell guns until the powers that be pull them off the self.  As a matter of fact Toccoa WM sells a high volume of hunting and fishing supplies (Lake Hartwell) so I hope that continues.


----------



## Wauchula Hog Krew (Apr 10, 2008)

Our Wal-Mart here stopped selling guns about 3 years ago or so. I moved back to Florida in 2005 and in less than 2 weeks that I was there, I was in Wal-Mart and noticed the guns missing. I remember seeing them there back in 2002. 

I agree with some of the guys who say that Wal-Mart's guns aren't the same quality guns you would get at a strictly gun and fishing store. I wouldn't buy anything other than paintballs in the sporting goods of Wal-mart.

I also noticed that they are getting rid of all the hunting clothes too. Even camouflage hats.


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 13, 2008)

fishbone2149 said:


> Wal-Mart gun prices are not so cheap that I wouldn't go to my local gun shop, pawn shop or individual to buy a gun.



Yep, the local pawn shops are hard to beat.  The ones around here have a huge assortment of guns, and they will call around to other shops if you don't see what you are looking for.  I feel sort of guilty buying stuff in pawn shops though, like I am taking advantage of someone elses economic difficulties.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 14, 2008)

Wonder why they may be getting out of the business?

WASHINGTON —  The nation's largest seller of firearms says it will toughen rules for gun sales, from storing video of purchases to creating an internal log of which guns they sell that are later used in crimes.

The chief compliance officer for Wal-Mart appeared Monday with gun control advocate Mayor Michael Bloomberg of New York to announce the changes at a gathering of Bloomberg's group Mayors Against Illegal Guns.

Changes at the stores that sell guns will include the creation of a record and alert system to record when a gun sold at Wal-Mart is later used in a crime. It will also include expanding background checks of employees who handle guns and expanding inventory controls.

Bloomberg is urging other companies to join Wal-Mart in the initiative called the Responsible Firearms Retailer Partnership.


----------

